# First Fatties



## bigaik (Nov 15, 2012)

IMG_0916.JPG



__ bigaik
__ Nov 15, 2012


















IMG_0916.JPG



__ bigaik
__ Nov 15, 2012


















IMG_0917.JPG



__ bigaik
__ Nov 15, 2012


















IMG_0919.JPG



__ bigaik
__ Nov 15, 2012


















IMG_0920.JPG



__ bigaik
__ Nov 15, 2012






'

Okay guys I tried it wasn't too bad putting it together next stop is tomorrow in a hickory/apple wood smoke.   Can you guys ballpark a cooking time ??


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks good so far but can you tell me what kind of Fatty you are making that looks like cranberry sauce on top and stuffing is the some kind of a Thanksgiven fatty??


----------



## bigaik (Nov 15, 2012)

That is what it is it is a prototype for my leftover fattie I thought about on another post. 

Right now the base is

Jamestown Breakfast sausage

box stuffing for now (my wife makes a righteous one for the bird from scratch)

cranberry sliced

mozzerella cheese (wanted to add some sticky cheese like but didn't want to add stronger flavors there is enough going on for the first attempt)

The big one might end up with some mashed taters, or sweet potatoes, and some turkey in it and some frozen veggies (corn or peas depends what is leftover)


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice start!


----------



## bigaik (Nov 16, 2012)

IMG_0923.JPG



__ bigaik
__ Nov 16, 2012


















IMG_0924.JPG



__ bigaik
__ Nov 16, 2012


















IMG_0925.JPG



__ bigaik
__ Nov 16, 2012






I did it thanks guys for the ideas.   It came out great went with an Apple/Hickory Smoke I don't think I wold make any adjustments might slice the cranberry a little thicker.  It was a nice sweet suprise in the middle with the stuffing.   I made the entire thing with on sale items and didn't have a lot of $ invested into a great meal.


----------



## heycookieman (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice job they look great


----------

